# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Pierre Pradon rejoint DataCore Software en tant que Responsable commercial en France

## Danboe

DataCore Software, leader des hyperviseurs de stockage et principal fournisseur de logiciels de virtualisation du stockage, annonce la nomination dun nouveau responsable commercial, Pierre Pradon en France.
Dans le cadre de sa mission, Pierre Pradon vient pauler Philippe Hervis pour grer les relations avec les partenaires distributeurs, revendeurs et fournisseurs de solutions de DataCore Software, afin daccrotre les parts de la socit sur ce march. Pierre Pradon aura plus particulirement pour objectif de dvelopper la prsence de DataCore Software dans toute la moiti Sud de la France.

Dans le cadre d'un rseau de distribution 2-tier, DataCore Software a tabli des partenariats fructueux avec les distributeurs franais Avnet, Magirus et Miel, qui prennent en charge les partenaires intgrateurs et revendeurs locaux.

Pour accomplir cette tche, ils pourront dsormais sappuyer sur le support et lexpertise de Pierre Pradon (35 ans), nouveau Responsable commercial et interlocuteur privilgi des partenaires de DataCore Software dans le Sud de la France. Dans le cadre de cette fonction, Pierre a pour mission dlargir les canaux de distribution indirects et dapprofondir les partenariats historiques, afin d'optimiser la qualit des relations et l'intensit du suivi.

Pierre apprhende parfaitement les besoins de DataCore, du fait quil ait dj vendu les solutions de lditeur en tant que partenaire. Avant de rejoindre DataCore Software, il a travaill pendant prs de dix ans au sein du dpartement revendeurs chez Dell SA en Suisse et en France, o il occupait des postes de Sales Support Senior Analyst Medium Business et Sales Account Manager.

Pierre Pradon est titulaire dun Master Management and Business for Small Medium Business (option Supply Chain Management), obtenu  l'Universit de la Mditerrane d'Aix en Provence.

 Aprs avoir acquis de solides connaissances en infrastructures matrielles, je souhaitais complter mon profil commercial et mettre mon expertise au profit dun diteur de logiciels haut de gamme, travaillant avec des clients finaux. Je suis heureux davoir trouv en DataCore Software une socit  taille humaine et en pleine croissance, o leffort de chacun est reconnu comme un facteur cl du succs pour lensemble de lentreprise et de lcosystme qui lentoure , dclare Pierre Pradon suite  sa nomination au poste de Responsable commercial de DataCore Software en France.  Avec lhyperviseur de stockage SANsymphony-V, nos partenaires sont en mesure doffrir de nouvelles perspectives aux clients finaux dans le domaine de la virtualisation. Les accompagner de prs, leur apporter le support et lexpertise ncessaire afin de toujours mieux conseiller les utilisateurs finaux, sont les meilleures garanties pour accrotre nos activits, et je suis enthousiaste de relever ce dfi avec eux .

 Lactivit commerciale de DataCore Software pour la zone Europe du Sud, qui englobe la France, lItalie, lEspagne, le Portugal, la Suisse, le Benelux et Malte, a progress de 30 % par rapport  lanne dernire. Cette croissance de la demande en virtualisation de stockage a t propice  llargissement de notre quipe , explique Pascal Le Cunff, Directeur Europe du Sud chez DataCore Software.  Avec Pierre Pradon, connaissant bien nos produits, partenaires existants et prospects de par ses activits antrieures, nous sommes heureux de disposer dun interlocuteur privilgi pour nos partenaires, et de renforcer notre quipe commercial dans le Sud de la France, par un nouveau collaborateur qualifi et expriment, partageant nos valeurs .

DataCore garantit la haute disponibilit et la fiabilit des environnements de stockage de toutes tailles, pour un rapport prix-performances extrmement avantageux. L'hyperviseur de stockage SANsymphony-V centralise, gre et optimise l'utilisation de dispositifs de stockage htrognes indpendamment du prix, du niveau de performance, du modle ou du fabricant. Il intgre des mmoires lectroniques, des SSD, des disques durs et le stockage dans le cloud au sein d'une solution de stockage hautement performante et disponible, particulirement adapte aux infrastructures virtuelles. La fonctionnalit de hirarchisation automatique Auto-Tiering transfre automatiquement les processus particulirement intensifs sur des disques rapides et les blocs de mmoire moins critiques ou rarement utiliss sur des disques durs meilleur march. Avec l'intgration d'une passerelle CloudArray, DataCore tend cette fonctionnalit jusqu'au niveau du cloud, ce qui permet par exemple de transfrer hors site les archives, les sauvegardes et les donnes non critiques.

----------

